# Environmental tests when buying a farm?



## LMK17 (Apr 10, 2017)

We're still in the process of searching for a farm to purchase.  Regardless of the property, we'd like to have some environmental testing done (soils, ponds, wells) to make sure it's safe and also conducive to the organic program we intend to use.  Problem is, I'm actually not sure whom to contact to run the tests nor exactly what kinds of testing we should be asking for.  Any advice?


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 11, 2017)

I know that our county extension agent will come out and show you how to collect samples, give and/or sell you the kits, and then send them to the proper labs. This is for well, pond, city, and stream water, as well as pasture, garden, and yard soil. For water this is mainly for fecal coliform, trace minerals, heavy metals, etc. For soil it's your basics of pH, minerals, nutrients, composition. I'm sure that certain labs can test both the water and soil for even more things, for a fee.

For more extensive testing... first, are you serious about going certified organic on your new property? It's really expensive. Our local farms have usually banded together in groups to get a discount, and applied for grants, tax breaks, anything they can get. If you are truly serious about certification, it's going to be a long process. When you decide you're ready, the certifying agency will help you with which tests you need to perform on your land. But honestly, from what I've heard, they are going to make you jump through all sorts of hoops for 2-7 years as you go through the certification process regardless of what the land already looks like. You will have to document your restoration techniques if the land was crops anytime in the last 10 years, etc. The time it takes and the practices for restoration depend on which organization you choose to certify you, of course. Here in the Southeast, we fly certifiers in from other areas of the country, which is one reason why it gets so expensive. Many of our friends have chosen not to get certified because of the cost and hassle, and instead refer to their products as "grown with organic practices" or "beyond organic." Personally, I am less concerned with organic, and more concerned with using permaculture techniques right now, so I was excited to see that you are interested in permaculture as well! 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## LMK17 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the tips!  The ag extension will probably be the best first stop; I had been planning to try and call them out once we find a place.  Going a step beyond the basic tests, I'd be interested in knowing whether there are any persistent chemicals in the soils-- residues left over from pesticides or herbicides, perhaps.  For example, a termite inspector told me that some chemical used in treating termites works "practically forever" in keeping termites away from houses.    I'd sure like to know if something like that had been applied around a house I'm interested in and how far it might've spread into the surrounding soil!  As we plan to keep a hive or two of bees, I'd also want to know, for example, whether there are any neonicotinoid residues on the property, and that might influence my timing of actually going out and buying the bees...  Actually, the best bet might be to find a property we like, ask the owners what they've used around the farm, and try to test for the ones of most concern...  Just want to be extra sure that anything my farm produces is clean and safe for my family and any friends we might share with.

As far as getting certified organic-  No, we're not planning to pursue that.  We utilize an organic program-- even here on out little urban property--and if we ever get to the point of selling our farm products, we'll advertise, as you said, that they're grown using organic practices.  But we won't get certified organic.  I like the label when I'm shopping at the local grocery store.  I don't find it nearly as useful or practical for direct marketing. 

And awesome on the permaculture!  I honestly haven't read up much on permaculture, although I do try and mimic nature when managing my property (avoiding monocultures, going for native species, interplanting/companion planting, not pressuring any one area too much, no-till gardens, biological vs chemical control of pests, etc), so I suppose I am doing a bit of permaculture even though I can't quite give you the dictionary definition of the term!  LOL  Really seems like the way to go.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 14, 2017)

Don't know ALL the facts but, have read that some groups use term "naturally grown" (or such a term)  and that they prescribe to all organic & most permaculture but are "self-inspecting".   So it is a method to "operate with organic methods" without the extreme expense of certification...and may not be perfect but attempting to clean up past problems, etc.  Also, that it is organized and recognized -- somewhere, not sure how widespread.  Mysunwolf may be familiar as obviously involved with organic.

IMO it is almost impossible to be 100% organic as the wind drift, soil spread, product contamination (hay/straw from treated pastures) & prior uses have some contamination we cannot control.   So I chuckle at "organic honey"  as I cannot imagine containing a hive so they never encounter pesticides/herbicides in their extensive travels for gathering.   I believe Bayer & Monsanto have limited our ability to be 100%.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 14, 2017)

My husband always says the same thing, it drives him nuts when he sees "organic" honey for sale!


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 14, 2017)

If you have wind , rain, insects, wildlife, diseases, etc.,  just how can one claim to be " certified organic"  or any other "organic " term for that matter ???


----------

